# for this reason



## infozas

Hello to everybody
how would you translate "for this reason" into Modern Greek?

Thank you in advance! 
Alberto


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

"Για το λόγο αυτό" or "γι' αυτό το λόγο". It depends. Maybe we could help you more if you provided some context


----------



## PubliacLibraryx

what is the ~το~ for??
I don't under stand that. i can only read αυτό.

~PubLix


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

"το" is the accusative case of the masculine article "o" because the following word "λόγος" is masculine (ο λόγος, του λόγου, το(ν) λόγο). Also because the word "λόγος" starts with the letter "λ" the article loses it's final (ν).


----------



## OssianX

-- and (just to add the perspective of another learner!) Greek is unlike English in that the article gets repeated in various contexts.  The literal translation of "γι' αυτό το λόγο" would be "for this the reason."  Greek requires that "the" in there, where English doesn't.

(It happens in some other contexts too.  "το όμορφο σπίτι" is "the beautiful house" just as in English; but you can reverse the order of noun and adjective--which you can't really in English--but when  you do, you repeat the article: "το σπίτι το όμορφο" ("the beautiful the house").

I hope someone knowledgeable will correct me if I'm giving bad advice!


----------



## PubliacLibraryx

?? what does the (v) mean sorry? im not sure I understand what (v) stands for.. sorry.. and, oh I kind of understand.. it confuses me, so you use a certain article depending on what the ending of the word after it is?? I know the different gender endings on word (or i think i was reading something else >.> nothing to do with greek perhaps>??)... but I get mixed up with the articles.. I am a self learner.. I taught my self to speak japanese, I didnt expect greek to be hard D: ~Thanks


----------



## OssianX

Not 'v', 'ν' -- the Greek letter equivalent to English 'n'.  It's "το" or "τον" depending (mostly) on the phonetic context.  The same thing happens with some other article and with words like δε[ν] ("not").

Someone else can give you better information about the phonetic rule than I can--I just packed up my Greek reference materials in preparation for leaving (alas), and I don't trust my memory.


----------



## PubliacLibraryx

Ah, i knew it was 'ν' as in the 'n' sound.. I knew what δεν meant. But okay... thanks for helping out anyway.

PubLix~


----------

